# Lowe's acoustic insulation board



## harrym

Lowe's carries a 1/2"x2'z4' acoustic insulation board [which I haven't seen since the local store doesn't carry it in stock]. Is this something that could be stacked to fill the bookcase space behind my speakers? Or is it just something used for soundproofing? I haven't found anything locally that I think would be suitable for this job.


----------



## bpape

What is the material like? If it's a hard black board called soundboard or a styrofoam of any kind, it won't do much of anything. 

If you have to use something local and can't find any normal 703 or mineral wool, you can actually use cheap ceiling tiles and peel the plastic facing off of them. It's not as dense as 703 but denser than standard fluffy wall insulation.

Bryan


----------



## harrym

By cheap ceiling tiles, do you mean the fiber product with small holes in it used for drop ceilings? I have some of those left over, but they do not have a plastic covering. I need to fill about 3" of space. Could I stack those to a 3" thickness? Would spraying them black destroy their effectiveness? Or would it be better to cover them with black grill cloth?


----------



## bpape

I was more referring to the really cheap ones that are the 2x4's that are fiberglass on the back and have a plastic or vinyl or paper facing on the exposed side.

Bryan


----------



## harrym

I found a source for some 12x12x2" Aurelex foam tiles, black with triangular grooves in them. Would they be suitable for this purpose?


----------



## eugovector

Foam doesn't seem to work as well as fiberglass, especially with grooves (they look nice, but you're cutting away material that should be absorbing sound). Foam also tends to be more expensive.


----------

